

Ask HN: What chair do you use when coding? - shoeless

What chair do you like to use when programming?  I&#x27;m in the market for 6+, so cost is also a factor.  What do you feel is good ergonomically and also budget conscious?
======
jyzzmoe
[http://wwwdelivery.superstock.com/WI/223/1557/PreviewComp/Su...](http://wwwdelivery.superstock.com/WI/223/1557/PreviewComp/SuperStock_1557R-299046.jpg)

------
sqqqrly
Herman Miller Aeron. Cost me $800, which may be considered expensive. It is
about 14 years old and working great making it rather cheap.

------
YoAdrian
I use an $80 standing desk with a $20 anti-fatigue mat.

